# What shows are good for us



## patrickvista (Feb 1, 2007)

We are the manufacture of blank t-shirts. Any one know what trading shows are good for us to join as being an exhibitor?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

ISS Imprintable sportwear is a good one. 
Many members have attended their recent shows in CA & FLA. There's one in NJ in march. 
Check their website or someone will post a link for you I'm sure.


----------



## patrickvista (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you Cortney.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

Check the Rodney's post on the one in CA he gave a very thorough review of the show.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

here it is
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t10966.html


----------



## patrickvista (Feb 1, 2007)

thank you Cortney, is there any trade shows else good for blank t-shirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

patrickvista said:


> thank you Cortney, is there any trade shows else good for blank t-shirts?


PrintWear
Magic International
ASR Sportswear

This list might also be helpful:
c fashion trade show tradeshow


----------



## patrickvista (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks Rodney.


----------

